# Phal. gigantea



## Martin (Mar 4, 2014)

Would like to show you some of my Phal. giganteas, which are flowerin now. I grow some in hanging pots and some mounted. Culture in hanging pots is much easier:




Phalaenopsis gigantea 1 von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis gigantea 2 von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis gigantea 3 von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis gigantea 4 von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis gigantea 5 von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis gigantea 6 von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis gigantea 7 von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis gigantea 8 von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis gigantea 9 von epicphals auf Flickr


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow! Those are some amazing blooms. 
I would love to see a whole plant photo


----------



## abax (Mar 4, 2014)

I love gigantea and these are all beautiful. A whole plant shot would be
nice when you have the time.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing all the photos of gigantea's that you have. You must have alot of room to be growing those guys, do you?


----------



## eggshells (Mar 4, 2014)

Stunning photos man!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I want to see the gigantic leaves also!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 4, 2014)

Quite a collection -- I thought these plants were hard to grow!

I love #4, especially.


----------



## Wendy (Mar 4, 2014)

Man those are gorgeous. I've always wanted a gigantea. Maybe one day...


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 4, 2014)

A toasty 7 degrees F. Last week when it warmed for a day I took the thin plastic sheet off of my bedroom window to let some air in. Now that it's dipped again I can feel the cold rolling off of those windows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trithor (Mar 5, 2014)

What a selection! How big are gigantea, sound enormous, but are they really that big? I would also like to see a whole plant picture if you get the chance.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 5, 2014)

:drool: Wow :drool: !!!! Beauties!!!! I believe they need quite Some space!!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 5, 2014)

they are lovely.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm not sure if you can see the photos on Peters forum from Big Leaf orchids, as you may have to register. Here is a link to his forum that show some plants from Frank Smith's greenhouse. Those big had boys are shown in that thread.

http://www.phalaenopsis.net/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=15589


----------



## Trithor (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for the link Bob, I feel a bit like Mowgli - Jungle Book, Wow! (Yes I know, I probably look more like a fat bear than a slim youngster, guess Baloo is more in keeping!)


----------



## Martin (Mar 5, 2014)

Great that you like them, thanks!



Bob in Albany said:


> Thanks for sharing all the photos of gigantea's that you have. You must have alot of room to be growing those guys, do you?



I grow them in a greenhouse, so enough space 



SlipperFan said:


> Quite a collection -- I thought these plants were hard to grow!
> 
> I love #4, especially.



not really for me. I think it is one of the easier species to grow. For me Phal. corningiana is much more difficult for example.



Trithor said:


> What a selection! How big are gigantea, sound enormous, but are they really that big? I would also like to see a whole plant picture if you get the chance.



Most of my plants are medium size. Compared to thoose, which are shown in the bigleaf-forum thread, mine are dwarfs. This time i didn't take whole plant shots. When I found the time I will show them soon. If not for sure next year.


----------



## orchideya (Mar 6, 2014)

Wow, it is a gigantea paradise! Wonderful blooms.


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 6, 2014)

Beautiful. My favorite phalaenopsis species


----------



## Brabantia (Mar 6, 2014)

What a beauty!


----------



## fbrem (Mar 6, 2014)

great collection, my first is in spike and I'm very excited. Nice job on those. BTW, I don't have much experience with giganteas but it has been an easy grower thus far, corningiana is definitely harder to make happy


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the link to Peter's photos Bob.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 8, 2014)

An amazing collect. Beautifully grown plants and SOOOO much space.


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 9, 2014)

Those are all excellent and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rick (Mar 9, 2014)

Those are some of the prettiest I've seen Martin.:drool:

So many are kind of muddy mustard brown or yellow.


----------



## lepetitmartien (Mar 10, 2014)

A beauty! (drooooooooooooooool)


----------

